# FORTE trovoada e inundações em Corroios - madrugada de 09/11/11



## Lightning (9 Nov 2011 às 22:29)

Boa noite. Tal como prometido, aqui está o vídeo com a reportagem que fiz da situação que aconteceu em Corroios na madrugada de hoje. Por volta da uma da manhã, uma fortíssima trovoada abateu-se, acompanhada de vários picos intensos e persistentes de precipitação.

Como consequências ocorreram inundações, inclusivo em alguns estabelecimentos, e alguns condutores ficaram imobilizados nas suas viaturas. Ainda há pouco fui à rua e o lixo trazido pela água foi muito, é só lama na estrada, bocados de alcatrão arrancados, etc.. 

Não assistia a uma trovoada como esta desde o dia 28 de Abril deste ano, foi mesmo bastante forte. Os 3º e 4º relâmpagos caíram muito perto da minha casa, e a luz foi abaixo várias vezes (podem notar no próprio vídeo, nos candeeiros de rua). Foi de facto um "momento de glória"  pois isto já andava a pedir uma boa _banda sonora_ para acompanhar a noite. 

Em certos sítios a corrente da água era forte, e eu mal conseguia manter-me em pé para filmar. Espero que gostem da reportagem. Vejam em 1080p.


----------



## Geiras (9 Nov 2011 às 22:41)

Excelente reportagem!


----------



## Teles (9 Nov 2011 às 22:42)

Bem grande temporal , obrigado pela partilha e bom trabalho


----------



## ecobcg (9 Nov 2011 às 22:57)

Excelente reportagem!
Grandes "bombas"!


----------



## windchill (9 Nov 2011 às 23:16)

Muito bom!!! 
Ontem até me arrepiei com o poder de alguns trovões!!


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Nov 2011 às 23:26)

Excelente muito boa reportagem muitos parabéns


----------



## ct5iul (9 Nov 2011 às 23:40)

Parabens bela reportagem


----------



## AnDré (10 Nov 2011 às 00:20)

Reportagem muito boa.
Mais do que as bombas dos trovões, apreciei a coragem que tiveste em sair do conforto de tua casa, àquela hora, para te lançares, literalmente, à água.

Foram precisos mais do que uns botins para não te molhares, certo?

Parabéns!


----------



## dj_teko (10 Nov 2011 às 00:48)

Muito bom


----------



## vitamos (10 Nov 2011 às 10:28)

Excelente reportagem


----------



## MSantos (10 Nov 2011 às 12:30)

Excelente reportagem, os trovões do inicio do filme eram fortíssimos, deves ter apanhado uma valente molha para filmares este evento


----------



## jorge1990 (10 Nov 2011 às 13:09)

Parabéns Lightning.
Excelente reportagem.

Foi bastante assustador. Ainda por cima eu estava a ver tv nessa altura e os relampagos de tão intensos e tão perto que estavam até dava para sentir o "calor/energia" deles. Cada relâmpago a minha sala ficava toda iluminada mesmo com os estores todos fechados. 

Mais uma vez parabéns pelo trabalho e coragem para enfrentar estes fenómenos.


----------



## Veterano (10 Nov 2011 às 13:56)

Grande reportagem, num ambiente assustador!


----------



## amando96 (10 Nov 2011 às 17:38)

Belas imagens, isto é para passar na TVI? 

Filmaste com o quê? eu nem tiro a minha de casa quando a humidade está alta, quanto mais a meio de trovoada


----------



## fsl (10 Nov 2011 às 17:55)

Óptima reportagem. Os meus parabéns.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Nov 2011 às 19:20)

Muito boa reportagem, parabéns
Grandes bombas que esses relâmpagos deram
Reforço também o que o AnDré disse:





> Mais do que as bombas dos trovões, apreciei a coragem que tiveste em sair do conforto de tua casa, àquela hora, para te lançares, literalmente, à água.


Parabéns também por isso. Por causa deste cenário, já percebo a importância de teres uma zona no teu site dedicada "Sistema de Prevenção e Alerta de Inundações em Corroios - SPAICO"


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Nov 2011 às 19:32)

Foi, de facto, uma noite impressionante... não fosse eu ter que trabalhar às 6 da manhã e precisar de dormir, também tinha feito alguns registos...

Excelente reportagem!!


----------



## Lightning (10 Nov 2011 às 19:33)

Obrigado a todos pelos comentários. 



AnDré disse:


> Reportagem muito boa.
> Mais do que as bombas dos trovões, apreciei a coragem que tiveste em sair do conforto de tua casa, àquela hora, para te lançares, literalmente, à água.
> 
> Foram precisos mais do que uns botins para não te molhares, certo?
> ...



André, quem corre por gosto não se cansa, e eu não sou excepção à regra.  Quero com estas palavras dizer o mesmo que "Obrigado pelo teu elogio" (referente à parte da coragem que tive para fazer esta reportagem). 

Digamos que já tenho um equipamento especial  que fez com que eu chegasse a casa bem sequinho, tal e qual como saí. 



amando96 disse:


> Belas imagens, isto é para passar na TVI?
> 
> Filmaste com o quê? eu nem tiro a minha de casa quando a humidade está alta, quanto mais a meio de trovoada



Por acaso mandei um pequeno vídeo para a SIC, TVI e RTP mas ninguém ligou nenhuma. 

Filmei com uma Canon Legria HF R27. De referir que a qualidade da reportagem não tem NADA  a ver com a reportagem dos vídeos originais. Perdeu MUITA qualidade de imagem e até de som... Tenho que arranjar um programa melhor para trabalhar com edição de vídeo... 



Duarte Sousa disse:


> Por causa deste cenário, já percebo a importância de teres uma zona no teu site dedicada "Sistema de Prevenção e Alerta de Inundações em Corroios - SPAICO"



Exacto. Nessa noite lancei aviso vermelho (risco máximo de inundação) e os resultados estão à vista.  Tenho sempre aquele lado que deseja sempre avisar as pessoas e ajudá-las a prevenirem-se e a evitar estragos em certas situações.


----------



## stormy (10 Nov 2011 às 21:41)

Muito bem Lightning!
Realmente corroios está numa zona complicada, as ribeiras, zonas planas e baixas, as marés que quando sobem dificultam o escoamento da agua...
A tua reportagem é muito ilustrativa desses problemas de organização urbana, concerteza o teu projecto é muito bem pensado...
Podias contactar alguns orgãos locais como a camara municipal para lhes apresentares essas imagens pois concerteza seriam uteis para que pudessem haver medidas para melhorar as condições locais.


----------



## Minho (10 Nov 2011 às 21:50)

Grande aventura! Boas imagens. 
Parabéns!


----------



## MontijoCity (11 Nov 2011 às 23:45)

Excelente! 5 estrelas.


----------



## Rain (12 Nov 2011 às 22:02)

Aos 57" devem ter tremido os vidros...
Excelente registo e reforço a abnegação à causa


----------



## Geiras (16 Nov 2011 às 18:32)

Este vídeo que acabo de encontrar no youtube também das trovoadas deste mês em Corroios 


Ver minuto 0:28.


----------



## Lightning (17 Nov 2011 às 02:02)

Geiras disse:


> Este vídeo que acabo de encontrar no youtube também das trovoadas deste mês em Corroios
> 
> Ver minuto 0:28.



Sim. Esse vídeo foi-me dado a conhecer pelo próprio utilizador, que se inscreveu no meu canal do youtube e me "avisou" que também tinha fotografado a trovoada nessa madrugada.

Ou seja, e resumindo, esse foi um dos "estoiros" que podem ser ouvidos no meu vídeo, mas agora sabem onde ele caiu. 

Foi de facto impressionante.  Nunca tinha tido conhecimento de um raio cair tão perto da minha casa.


----------

